# Happy Birthday Rainer



## gingele (17 Januar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Rainer.

:sm20:


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Januar 2009)

hallo,
auch alles gute von mir, und weiter so.


----------



## vierlagig (17 Januar 2009)

alles gute! ...auch von mir!


----------



## WIX (17 Januar 2009)

alles gute zum geburtstag Rainer....
feier schön :sm19::sm19:


----------



## Golden Egg (17 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute.
:sm20::sm19:


----------



## SBC-User (17 Januar 2009)

na auch von mir happy birthday


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2009)

hallo Rainer,
von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag:sm20:

gruß helmut

PS. frage mal LL ob er dir, hin und wieder,  seinen Rollator ausleit. Das macht das leben einfacher


----------



## Full Flavor (17 Januar 2009)

Ja da schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm20:


----------



## Gerhard K (17 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Burtseltag!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo Rainer , alte Haudegen.

Auch von mir die Herzlichsten Glückwünsche und Alles Gute.


Axel


----------



## dalbi (17 Januar 2009)

Alles Gute und vor allem viel viel Gesundheit zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2009)

**** Gleichstand ****

Hallo Rainer,
auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du auch einen so schönen Tag verlebst, wie ich letzte Woche.

:sm20: und :sm24: 
LL


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2009)

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Rayk (17 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute.


----------



## repök (17 Januar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## HaDi (17 Januar 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## mst (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
von mir auch alles Gute!!
:sm20:


----------



## Solaris (17 Januar 2009)

Ich schließe mich an und wünsche alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:


----------



## OHGN (17 Januar 2009)

Den Wünschen meiner Vorredner möchte ich mich anschließen.
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.:sm24:


----------



## seeba (17 Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute!
Feier schön! :sm20::sm19:


----------



## Kai (17 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## crash (17 Januar 2009)

auch ich wünsche alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## maxi (17 Januar 2009)

Alles gute und viel Schnaps


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2009)

Da will ich doch nicht fehlen, alles Gute Rainer und weiter so! 

PS: Ich werde nachher einen schönen runden Lagavulin DE auf dich trinken.


----------



## jabba (17 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute und Gesundheit zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: :sm20: 



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
> Ich wünsche dir, dass du auch einen so schönen Tag verlebst, wie ich letzte Woche.
> 
> ...


 
1961 war wohl ein guter Jahrgang


----------



## MW (17 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Question_mark (17 Januar 2009)

*Glückwunsch*

Hallo Rainer,

herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag, alles Gute, Gesundheit und weiterhin viel Erfolg wünscht Dir

Question_mark


----------



## Kieler (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo Rainer,

auch aus dem Norden die besten Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag.


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Januar 2009)

Noch knapp geschafft heute...

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## sue port (18 Januar 2009)

komm grad von ner supercoolen b-day party 

also von meiner seite happy b-day&alles gute

weiterso 


sue


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2009)

Ups, gerade erst gesehen.

Auch ich wünsche dir, Rainer, natürlich alles Gute. 

Außerdem natürlich noch viel Gesundheit und gute Nerven,
sollte "Opa" mal Babysitten müssen ... 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle für die vielen Glückwünsche.
War wirklich ein toller Tag. Neben Kindern, Enkelkindern waren auch fast alle Kollegen zum Feiern da. 
Und da ich erst jetzt auf die vielen Glückwünsche reagieren kann, könnt ihr auch ja vorstellen, 
dass wir nicht nur ausführlich sondern auch länger gefeiert haben.


----------



## Homer79 (18 Januar 2009)

Auch wenns etwas später kommt, wünsch ich auch noch alles alles Gute...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Januar 2009)

Hallo Rainer,

Auch von mir gibts natürlich noch ein paar verspätete Glückwünsche! Hoff du hast deine Party einigermaßen überlebt!


----------



## BoxHead (19 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir, nachträglich alles Gute.


----------

